# Using an expediter to ship household goods.



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

(Moved from another topic)

I'm very interested in contact for expediter as we have been using FM-T's to save our move but are getting close. Do these expediters go into the US, such as NC, or just near the border?


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

You hire a moving company in, eg, NC to take your things, along with the menaje de casa made out very carefully and completely, to the expediter. He/she then gets your things across the border and sends it to your final destination. We were very happy with:

Elsa Adriana Gonzalez
General Manager
L & L Forwarding, Inc.
1802 Markley Lane
Laredo, TX 78041
Tel. (956) 726-9941/42
Fax. (956) 726-8186
[email protected]

You don't have to actually go to Laredo to make this happen, though it is easier than doing everything by mail and courier. Elsa also likes to show you that everything arrived iin good shape to her place in Laredo (or didn't) from the US mover you hired yourselves. You should probably e-mail or call Elsa to be sure that the new Mexican border regime hasn't changed the rules

When you get "home" to Mexico, say hi to Reba Berryman and Joe for us. They used to be our next door neighbors in San Antonio Tlayacapan on Lake Chapala.
¡Qué le vaya bien!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the contact info. So I get belongings to the border and expediter delivers to Pozos.
We have been back a few days but running around getting my wife into new studio. With that and the weather, haven't seen Reba & Joe yet but expect will at the Posada.


----------

